
We Could Not Look the Survivors in the Eye If We Did Not Follow This Lead - uptown
https://www.lawfareblog.com/we-could-not-look-survivors-eye-if-we-did-not-follow-lead
======
bediger4000
Oh, please. This rationale just doesn't make sense: _The San Bernardino
litigation isn 't about trying to set a precedent or send any kind of message.
It is about the victims and justice. Fourteen people were slaughtered and many
more had their lives and bodies ruined._

We already know who did it: Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik. They're already
dead. By some accounting, justice has already been served. By other
accounting, I suppose that nobody was found guilty by a jury of peers and
punished, but that happens sometimes. So "justice" really doesn't enter into
it at this point.

From the beginning, Comey's argument is flawed. No need exists to read the
rest of the article. Comey has some other motive to try to get Apple to
backdoor that phone. He's just trying to divert attention from that other
motive.

